# clutch springs



## papasmurf14 (Mar 8, 2014)

Anybody put the epi secondary clutch springs in their brute force?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

papasmurf14 said:


> Anybody put the epi secondary clutch springs in their brute force?


Of course. Most all of us have. Those or VFJ's springs....a few Dalton's


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am about to install yet another set in my new Brute


----------



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

nope just installed vfj's 1 and 1 springs which is red primary and looks like grey for the secondary. springs put on because I put 28" mega mayhems on my brute, next is vfj's stage 3 primary clutch


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I had epi springs and weights, but decided to try VFJ's and i see a difference. Epi were not bad springs though.



-Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk-


----------



## humpjim (Jan 16, 2015)

YA did the same like the vfjs better


----------

